# Anyone using blue badge parking?



## Bert&Maud (26 July 2012)

I've got tickets for dressage on 9th August and I'm taking my Mum who has a disabled parking badge, so I've arranged a parking space at Greenwich Old college. Just interested to hear from anybody else who is using this during 3DE to get any tips about getting there, how long before the event you can park and how long it takes to get to the venue. The blurb says it opens 2 hours before the competition starts, so just hoping that gives enough time to get to the arena and go through all the security checks.


----------



## Joeyjojo (26 July 2012)

Sounds like you'll be parking at the Naval College which is right next door to the entrance of the park. Getting from your car to the security checks should take only a few mins, but I'd leave plenty of time to allow for traffic jams. 

Traffic in Greenwich is slow at the best of times, so not really sure how it is now the restrictions are in place (I haven't ventured out in my car!)


----------

